# Inside window stop



## Paul_NJ (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm replacing all my houses old double hung windows with Anderson 400 Series Double Hung Insert windows. On the first window I discovered the inside window stop molding is not a single strip nailed to the vertical jambs, but rather an integral part of a solid 1 inch "square jamb extension". To which the window side casing is nailed. In other words, the stop molding is not removable without removing the entire inside trim. Not having to do this was part of the purpose of using replacement inserts in the first place. Every (original) window in the house has a frame of this design.

I could slide the new replacement insert (snug) past the vertical stop moldings, but since they extend 1/4 inch out past the rest of the vertical jambs, I would have no access to insert shims between the old jambs and the new frame before screwing it into place, or access to spray foam insulation into the gap.

Therefore I need to cut off the extending 1/4" of the stop. but neatly so I can nail on a new stop once the screwing and insulation is done. I was thinking about making a jig with a router?

Is this as clear as mud?

Anyone else experienced "integral" interior stop moldings? I'm open to ideas. . . .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Clear as mud...I will have to borrow that. 

How about pulling the exterior stops and capping the trim?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Insert, replacement windows, are ordered based upon the difference in sizes of the windows. Vinyl replacement windows might be 1/2" narrower and 1/2"shorter. You need to know what the formula is before you order the product. Otherwise, you spend the entire project compensating for the mistake.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

can you post a couple pics,


----------



## Paul_NJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Photo 1 shows old window - milled wood frame has metal insert as window guide. Photo 2 & 3 after metal insert guides removed. Inside and outside stops are part of window jamb frame, and not nailed on. I assumed inside stops were removable, and window inserts were sized to inner jamb. That gives me 1/4 inch gap all around. Problem is that stops are not removable without cutting them, and gap needs to be exposed on one side or the other to insert shims/insulation. Yes, perhaps cutting out outer stop will be least visible.

Of course I could remove casing and everything else on the inside, and re-trim, but that defeats the purpose of replacement inserts. I have 16 of these to do.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The interior stop molding is still in place. Why is that?
Did you do any research about replacement windows before ordering your windows?


----------



## Paul_NJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> The interior stop molding is still in place. Why is that?
> Did you do any research about replacement windows before ordering your windows?


I just got finished explaining that. Did you read anything I wrote? I guess not.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with the interior trim. 

Buzz off the exterior stop, set the unit, shim, foam, etc and cap the exterior wood. 

If you can't do it, hire a siding company to come in and run the trim. It will be money well spent.


----------



## Paul_NJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> I wouldn't mess with the interior trim.
> 
> Buzz off the exterior stop, set the unit, shim, foam, etc and cap the exterior wood.
> 
> If you can't do it, hire a siding company to come in and run the trim. It will be money well spent.


Thank you for a helpful, and respectful answer.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Paul_NJ said:


> I just got finished explaining that. Did you read anything I wrote? I guess not.


I read it. It doesn't matter. The stop needs to come off. You need to think of a way to accomplish that task. I don't see it as a big problem.
I'm sure someone will come along to explain it to you.
I'm going to practice my reading skill set.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you sure that front stop isn't removable? It looks like a separate pc of door stop that has been ripped down to work as the window stop. And paint has hidden the seam between the 2 pcs. Did you try putting a sharp chisel between them?


----------



## Paul_NJ (Nov 28, 2010)

Not looking to beat this to death, but here's a photo of a conventional inside stop on right, and the trim piece from the existing old windows that serves as the stop on the left. It actually is a jamb extension as well as a stop, and was part of the original window module. I had to remove the trim on the first window to rip new deeper jamb extensions because of new bathroom tile running to the window I put up, but don't need/wish to do so for the other 12 windows in the rest of the house. The window casing trim nails to the top of this piece, so no way to remove these pieces (and therefore inside stops) without pulling the entire inside trim.


----------

